# My snow operation



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm bored so I'll start a thread about my snow operation. It's early now, but snow removal has been starting to come to mind since winter is approaching.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my plows etc just hanging around to be serviced next week. I'm going to ready early this year for a change.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my snow pusher 8ft for my skid loader


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my new track machine I bought at the very end of last year. And also my old 97 ford 250


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I use to have a wheel skid steer, and I traded it in for tracks. Love it. So much nicer working in peoples yards in the mud and especially for pushing snow.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's some of the other trucks.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my new Ford 250. I bought this new left over 2012 model about 5 months ago. I was hoping to get a new boss v for it, but might hold off this year. To many other things might have to come first but will see.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice stuff! You have a dog in the fight for all 3 truck debates. lol


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banksy;1647375 said:


> Nice stuff! You have a dog in the fight for all 3 truck debates. lol


Haha, yeah I like to keep it fair. I drive anything that's American made there all good in my opinion.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Banksy;1647375 said:


> Nice stuff! You have a dog in the fight for all 3 truck debates. lol


Plus a Meyer, Western, and a Boss
He definitely has the bases covered!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking skid what kind of snow pusher is that


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't see any pics!


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

hardwoodcd;1647469 said:


> Can't see any pics!


Thats weird can see them fine on my computer.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1647402 said:


> nice looking skid what kind of snow pusher is that


The pusher is made by deere. It's from there attachment line so I just had them order one when I bought the machine. I would like to get a new boss pusher but they are basically the same thing really.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice outfit. Here's to a good snow season


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice fleet man


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks yall.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

do you always keep the Meyers headgear on??? I mount mine to the plow off season with aftermarket brackets .

EDIT: These are them

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Mount...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19cb945e54&vxp=mtr


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1647585 said:


> do you always keep the Meyers headgear on??? I mount mine to the plow off season with aftermarket brackets .
> 
> EDIT: These are them
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Mount...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19cb945e54&vxp=mtr


Yeah this year I left it on, just because the blue ford sits mostly through out the summer season or is used lightly on landscape jobs. It's basically just a plow truck anymore. Thanks for the tips too!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so cool that you have one of each of EVERTHING.


All you need now is a Toyota with a Hinker, and a Land Rover with a Bilzzard, and you will own the United Nations


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1647688 said:


> That is so cool that you have one of each of EVERTHING.
> 
> All you need now is a Toyota with a Hinker, and a Land Rover with a Bilzzard, and you will own the United Nations


Yeah haha, everyone thinks thats funny, I never really planned on that, it just happened like that. I was never really the guy to try to get everything the same and matching everything, i know it looks better like that sometimes, but I allways just bought stuff that came around and worked out good for me at the time. It's the same thing with my snow blowers also, haha, i get pics soon.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94gt331;1647345 said:


> Here's my snow pusher 8ft for my skid loader


I'm new in the Skid Steer plowing adding my new bigger skid to the fleet 
Im stuck on a what plow to buy I was thinking a 8'HD Fisher plow where I can still windrow. With steel trip edge I still could mount side boards to make look like a snow pusher

Do you wish at times you wish you could windrow the snow with the your skid


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antlerart06;1647726 said:


> I'm new in the Skid Steer plowing adding my new bigger skid to the fleet
> Im stuck on a what plow to buy I was thinking a 8'HD Fisher plow where I can still windrow. With steel trip edge I still could mount side boards to make look like a snow pusher
> 
> Do you wish at times you wish you could windrow the snow with the your skid


It's deffinately different with the pusher but unless the snow is really deep and I'm making long pushes I really don't worry about windrowing, especially having the tracks the skid just keeps going now. Something to consider would be the kage snow pusher, those are pretty slick you can do everything with them.:waving:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You also need a Nissan with a Fisher. Haha


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94gt331;1647727 said:


> It's deffinately different with the pusher but unless the snow is really deep and I'm making long pushes I really don't worry about windrowing, especially having the tracks the skid just keeps going now. Something to consider would be the kage snow pusher, those are pretty slick you can do everything with them.:waving:


Kage is over price I can build sideboards and still have less money in the set up, then what kage cost

I know guys around here that tried to plow with tracks say it like driving on ice running dirt tracks

Do you haul you steer to each job or do you run it down the road


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antlerart06;1647743 said:


> Kage is over price I can build sideboards and still have less money in the set up, then what kage cost
> 
> I know guys around here that tried to plow with tracks say it like driving on ice running dirt tracks
> 
> Do you haul you steer to each job or do you run it down the road


I usually leave the machine at a warehouse complex and dedicate it at that site for the winter.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94gt331;1647774 said:


> I usually leave the machine at a warehouse complex and dedicate it at that site for the winter.


Ok I was wondering about that I seen people using track skids on here Didn't know if they leave it at a big lot or hauled it around

Say you have nice stuff Hope you have a good winter


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antlerart06;1647897 said:


> Ok I was wondering about that I seen people using track skids on here Didn't know if they leave it at a big lot or hauled it around
> 
> Say you have nice stuff Hope you have a good winter


Thanks man.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1647688 said:


> All you need now is a Toyota with a Hinker, and a Land Rover with a Bilzzard, and you will own the United Nations


:laughing:


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got back from vacation in Colorado. Went up to pikes peak. 14300 feet. It took us about 45 minutes to drive up 18 miles of the mountain. No frickin guard railes, clifs on the side of the roads, who ever plows these rds have balls made of steel. You couldn't pay me enough to plow these rds.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bad pics I think I was just to scared the whole time, you gotta be there to appreciate it. I don't know maybe you guys out west are a different breed in pa we have guard rails on flat rds haha.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Some serious equiptment.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Pikes Peak is awesome, looks like it is paved now. It's been prolly 25 years or so since I've been up there. I want to go again. Fun times. What are they charging now to go up?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you really want to see some people with a lot of trust in their vehicle and driving ability go youtube pikes peak hill climb.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

secret_weapon;1649978 said:


> Pikes Peak is awesome, looks like it is paved now. It's been prolly 25 years or so since I've been up there. I want to go again. Fun times. What are they charging now to go up?


Yeah the whole rd is paved. They charge $18 per person. And bring some good brake pads haha.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark13;1650003 said:


> If you really want to see some people with a lot of trust in their vehicle and driving ability go youtube pikes peak hill climb.


I watched some of those guys there nuts, they been racing since the 30's or so now, like I said some guys are a different breed.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fleet!


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

scott3430;1650110 said:


> Nice fleet!


Thanks scott i get some more pics here soon.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just serviced my snow blowers. There ready to go early this year. Can't wait to use them. Got a 2 stage toro and a 1 stage toro, and a older 2 stage bolens. They all work pretty good.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's a pic of the old bolens. This was a customers and he traded it to me for service. It runs great for being a older machine.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Today I put the spreader and plow on the old Ford, figures neither of them worked, haha. They work when you take them off and they never work when you put them back on. I get them serviced this week. This will probaly be the last winter the 97 will see. I hope to replace it after this winter is over.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here she is.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

The skid and pusher.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94gt331;1652659 said:


> The skid and pusher.


That be a cold ride you have a enclosure for it


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

94gt331;1652657 said:


> Today I put the spreader and plow on the old Ford, figures neither of them worked, haha. They work when you take them off and they never work when you put them back on. I get them serviced this week. This will probaly be the last winter the 97 will see. I hope to replace it after this winter is over.


What are you gonna' replace it with? Another new Ford?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antlerart06;1652703 said:


> That be a cold ride you have a enclosure for it


I have a cheap plastic cab enclosure kit for it, and no heater. Thankfully my employee that uses it dresses warm and doesn't complain. Id like to get a full cab and heater someday in the future.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

gallihersnow;1652706 said:


> What are you gonna' replace it with? Another new Ford?


I'm hoping to replace it with a Ford 550 dump or something similar in a chevy or dodge, too early to say. Will see what is available in the spring. Thanks man. I wish I could get a tractor with a blower to replace it haha, but I need a larger dump first.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

94gt331;1652734 said:


> I have a cheap plastic cab enclosure kit for it, and no heater. Thankfully my employee that uses it dresses warm and doesn't complain. Id like to get a full cab and heater someday in the future.


My little Skid I have for walks during blizzards I run a 12v heater still have to wear good warm clothes but it does keeps it warmer then with out it Keeps the windows from fogging up


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Today I picked up this new used boss plow for my new Ford. I wanted a new VXT :crying:but I found this for $2500 and I know the owner didn't use it commercially so it's in good shape. The wheather is turning ugly here and we been out salting our locations (just not my driveway as you can see) hopefully we see some snow plowing soon, I know we need it. I picked up 3 new locations this week so I'm happy about that.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

How does that Deere push with the CTL undercarriage?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

To be honest I don't know much about the undercarriage, but the machine works great pushin snow. I have alot of fun when using it only my one guy uses it mostly because I'm in a truck most of the time. Tracks are the way to go pushin snow in my opinion.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Couple small commercials I plowed from yesterdays storm, suppose to get another 3-6 inches tomorow and hopefully gettin snow this sunday I think.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Filling up the ford


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Small commercial


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You know that you can put 3 photos in each post right?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Random plowing pics


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Triton2286;1746535 said:


> You know that you can put 3 photos in each post right?


Just figured that out thanks!


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Few more pics


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Some more equiptment


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I like to sell firewood also in the winter to keep busy and make some spending money.


----------

